
Overview effect - lelf
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overview_effect
======
mstdokumaci
why are we not sending all greedy autocratic leaders of world to a space
station for a three months vacation?

~~~
xname
so that they can make up a better autocratic plan because they get another
reason to make people "united"?

